# full moon pics



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

well, though I guess yesterday was technically the full moon, a little while ago I went out to go to the store for some ice cream for the Mrs and had to rush back inside to get the camera and tripod... the orange /red hue was at around 8:30pm, and the "normal" white hue was an hour later. I guess I need a moon filter to keep it from getting so washed out... but anyway, here they are


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like that last one especially!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Awesome pics!
Thanks for sharing!
.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very cool! I took a few yesterday morning also, since it was a full lunar eclipse. I'll post up a few pix tonight when I can upload them.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

very nice, this first on is my fav.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your pics. I like the first one too.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice pics NickG. I was outside checking it out too. I like it when it has the orange/red hues. Kinda reminds me of a blood moon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice photos Nick!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

those are awesome! Although if you wanna get picky, the last one the moon should be a little more towards the center haha It looks great!


----------

